# Weg nach Tanaris



## tobiclaudi (29. November 2010)

Hi,

laut dem Quest "Befehl des Kriegshäuptlings: Tanaris!" gibt es ein Schiff von Ratschet nach Tanaris. Ich finde dort aber keines.
Da ich Tausend Nadeln ausgelassen habe, frag ich mich nun ob ich durch Tausend Nadeln komplett durchschwimmen muss, um nach Tanaris zu gelangen, oder ob es da noch einen anderen Weg gibt.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Nuelo (30. November 2010)

Ein Schiff von Ratschet nach Tanaris wäre mir neu oO

Falls du keinen Flugpunkt in Tanaris oder Un'Goro hast, bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## DerTengo (31. März 2011)

Und wie bitte soll man sich den Flugpunkt in Tanaris oder in UnGoro holen wenn da sonst kein Weg hinführt?

Das man da stundenlang hinschwimmen soll glaub ich nich so ganz....^^


Obwohl es bliebe ja noch der lange Weg mit dem Schiff nach Nordend dann Dalaran und Portal nach HDZ und dann reiten...^^, aba nehme trptzdem stark an das es auch einen anderen weg gibt


----------



## fakt0r (31. März 2011)

Wenn du in Tausend Nadeln anfängst bekommst du nach ein paar Quest ein Boot das du nur in Tausend Nadeln beschwören kannst, damit kommst du Locker über den großen see


----------



## Gromack (31. März 2011)

Hi es gibt ein Schiff - 

in der Nähe von Ratchet das ankert in dem Fluss der nach OG führt.

Ich habe die Questreihe noch nicht gemacht aber vieleicht ist das Dein gesuchtes Schiff. 

Gruss Gromack


----------



## DerTengo (31. März 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, werd mich jetz gleich an beiden Sachen versuchen....^^

obwohl.........wo in Tausend Nadeln beginnt man als Ally zu questen??


----------



## Benon (31. März 2011)

DerTengo schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten, werd mich jetz gleich an beiden Sachen versuchen....^^
> 
> obwohl.........wo in Tausend Nadeln beginnt man als Ally zu questen??



Kleiner Tipp noch, nach Tanaris kommste auch wenn dich n Mage nach Dalaran portet und du das Portal nach HdZ dort benutzt


----------



## The-Dragon (31. März 2011)

Letzteres wird wohl die einfachste Variante sein.

Das erwähnte Boot im Südstrom hat nichts mit Tanaris zu tun, das fährt flussaufwärts zu einem Lager, sofern man die Quest hat, die dahin führt.


----------



## DerTengo (31. März 2011)

Hab Tanaris erreicht und zwar bin ich vom alten Grossen Aufzug nach Feralas geschwommen, hab dort eine q gemacht und die haben mich dann zum Turbodampfer in der ehemaligen Schimmernen Ebene gebracht, von da aus musste ich wieder in richtung Tanaris schwimmen.......................aba nu bin ich da....juhuu...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. April 2011)

Nuelo schrieb:


> Ein Schiff von Ratschet nach Tanaris wäre mir neu oO


naja, in der buffed-Datenbank steht´s immer noch so drin:
Tanaris

aber ingame steht´s nicht mehr, somit halt Dalaran-Port oder schwimmen oder doch Tausend Nadeln questen

ich weiß, daß der Threat alt ist, aber eben fragte im /2 wieder jmd danach


----------



## I kick Murlocs (8. April 2011)

Mit dem neuen Gildenport gehts noch einfacher.
Einfach sich von wem, der den Port kann in die Gruppe laden lassen und von dem nach Taranis portan lassen ^^


----------



## macalania654 (8. April 2011)

Ich hab zuerst die quests in den düstermarschen von Theramore gemacht,im laufe der qustreihen kommst du in den Morastwinkel,von dort führt ein weg zu Tausend Nadeln.Gleich anfangs von Tausend Nadeln jumpst du runter ins wasser und schwimmst zum Turbodampfer,ist nur ein kleines stück zum schwimmen.dort bekommst du für eine quest dein privatdampfer [den du jedoch nur in Tausend Nadeln verwenden kannst].Vom Turbodampfer aus ist es dann nicht mehr weit nach Tanaris.


----------

